# Balll RB 234-10 variant?



## newtothebottleworld (Feb 16, 2007)

I just got this jar today it is a quart size smooth lip Ball 3L Mason jar,there is a 1 and the letter F on the bottom.It looks just like rb #234-10,except there is a large period at the end of the word mason.I still have not mastered using the Red Book,but i did not find this exact jar listed.Any help would be Great.


----------



## newtothebottleworld (Feb 16, 2007)

Here is a pic of the period.


----------



## bottlenutboy (Feb 16, 2007)

bubble or period?


----------



## epgorge (Feb 16, 2007)

Good Eye Spence. At first glance it looks like a bubble. The more you look at it, it looks like a period. Don't look at it too long.
 Joel


----------



## newtothebottleworld (Feb 16, 2007)

It is a period,not a bubble.


----------



## bottlenutboy (Feb 16, 2007)

well then i would say that you have a real treasure i havent seen anything like it before....but that doesnt really mean anything


----------



## poorjodie (Feb 16, 2007)

This is an Artistic Loop Ball Mason. I think they are awesome and I collect everyone I find that I can afford. They don't get any special price break in collector's books. Artistic loop jars often have the period after Mason but not always.


----------



## newtothebottleworld (Feb 16, 2007)

Does yours have a period after the word mason ?


----------



## poorjodie (Feb 16, 2007)

About 2/3 of them do.


----------



## newtothebottleworld (Feb 16, 2007)

How come it does not mention this in rb9.


----------



## poorjodie (Feb 16, 2007)

Red Book 9 does not have room to list all variations of Ball jars. There would literally be thousands of listings. I personally think the Artistic loop deserves special consideration.


----------



## newtothebottleworld (Feb 16, 2007)

Thank you.I heard rb10 is supposed to be out later this year,is that true or?


----------



## poorjodie (Feb 16, 2007)

That is the plan I heard...but... There as a press on now to expand and update the Ball jar section. The book doesn't sound like it is ready to go to the printer yet, so I would put my money on very late this year or early next. Just my guess.


----------



## poorjodie (Feb 16, 2007)

Check out
http://p067.ezboard.com/bballjarcollectorscommunitycenter

 Tons of info on Ball jars and it goes along with Red Book 9.


----------



## newtothebottleworld (Feb 17, 2007)

Thats a pretty neat sight,i now have it bookmarked.Thanks.


----------

